# State Series Finals Canceled...RACE AT MIKES!!!



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

This just in! From Paul G. himself.

Sad news, guys... the weather forecast has continued to deteriorate, 
and David and I feel it is basically inevitable that this weekend will 
be rained out. Rather than get started only to get in a qual or 
something, or leave everyone stranded with hotel bills by cancelling 
too late to get out of them or already on the way here, we have 
decided to postpone the TXSS Finals.

The new dates will be October 16/17/18, two weekends from now. I will 
be extending the date on RCSignup. If you have signed up but will be 
unable to attend, please remove your signup. Otherwise, your signup 
will remain valid for the revised date. If you have paid me but will 
be unable to attend, please email me at [email protected] and I'll 
take care of it.

I apologize to those who will not be able to attend the revised date. 
We have made this decision based on all available information, and at 
the latest point we feel appropriate. It is our objective to do the 
best thing for the series and its racers. Please spread the word to 
anyone unlikely to read RCFiles in a timely manner.

So let get a good crowd out to Mike's for some Saturday night racing!!

I just got off the phone with Jeremy at Mike's and he said BRING IT!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Awesome! I'm In!!! I would say Start Time 6pm, Sound good?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I think 6PM is good!


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

When does the offroad track open? That way I could go up and get some run time. It's been forever since I've run, and with the postponment I can get ready and try to make it to Austin.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

8am I beleive


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, Ill be visiting family in Houston this weekend and will have free time during the day on Saturday. 

Sure wish I lived in Houston. Much more RC action up there compared to Corpus. Then I also live so far away, it is hard to make it out there during the week to practice before sun down.

The way I'm going I'll never get consistant(but it should start getting better with summer fishing over).


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I was thinking 6 may be a little late..But we can try it i wanted to start at 4 but that really don't give the guys that work on sat enough time to make it out...So 6 it is. The track will open at 9am


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

A few guys from Austin what to come and run 1/10 and 1/8 scale

All you 1/10 guys make sure you bring them out


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Mark, you coming down here, im guessing your not, i'd hate to see you get your butt handed to you twice in one month down here in Louisiana. 
If your not coming down here, i might head there


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw on RCFiles that Jeremy said we will start at 4:30


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I say 6. That gives everyone ample time to get there and practice. Plus, This is a Night Race, "Night"!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> I saw on RCFiles that Jeremy said we will start at 4:30


 We talked about that today and thought 4 would work..But after some thinking I believe it's to early so i changed it to 6. Shouldn't be a problem it's just 2hr.


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

Start time doesn't matter. Luckly for yall I will only be turning laps during the day. If yall had to race with me yall would spend more time finding a way around my slow but. If anybody wants to show up and give me some driving pointers, I'd appreciate it. Anyways I'll be there draining batteries.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

6 sounds good to me...


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Any of the 1/10's going out tomorrow?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

kaotickc said:


> Any of the 1/10's going out tomorrow?


1/10 4WD? I'll be there.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kaotickc said:


> Any of the 1/10's going out tomorrow?


I'm going to try and swing it, but if I can't make it MM is going to run my car, so there's another 4wd either way. Supposed to be at least 3 guys coming in from the ATX also.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Is 6pm the start of practice or is it practice before and races start at 6?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

6 pm racing, Track opens at 9 am.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Things looking better. Mentioned it to my wife and she didn't raise her voice, always a good sign. 2bad4u though MM LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good race last night Phil. Bummed I couldn't hang for the mains. Paul and Mike, that was some fun racing in the CORR class. Looking forward to doing that again real soon.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

had a blast last nite..... but paying for it now..lol.. waking up at 4am was a lil hard to do... but Im ready to do it again


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard a lot of positive things about last night.

We had some very close racing last night. 20 exp buggys, 10 truggys, 10 sportsman, slash and 4wd as well.

Did not end up being as high as I thought, but what a great night of racing.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Pretty good turnout I thought considering how uncertain the weather was and how late the race got put on the schedule. Phil was talking abobut maybe moving the race starts up to b/w 4:00 and 5:00. Think that would be awesome in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Lets try to keep it at 6 for a while to see how it works. I do not think you can argue with the success that K&M had running a similar schedule.

Can't wait for the next one.

BTW HARC is next weekend at the river track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Who won expert buggy?

Looking forward to getting in the mix as soon as possible for some of these Saturday evening races!

Thanks for the reminder Mark


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Man like I said we had 20 exp buggys
not totally sure about the order
Joor
JB
Twells
Jim S.
Jake
Roger
Nathen
Mark
Nick Vanderpool
Smiley "I just hit the wall" I think he was top five when that happened. I laughed for the rest fo the race when I heard him say that.

Bmain
Nathen
Nick Vanderpool
Nick Mal
Tol
Tmiz
Colby allamen
Paul
Sorry I can not remember the rest
Not positive about the order of the bmain either


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

dang it man! Hate I missed that......I always drive better when there are more experts.

I had a killer time with 30,000 other people at ACL festival in the pouring rain though!

Mizzle.....how'd that Losi work out for you?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I wish I would have heard the " I just hit the wall " LOL


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

mmorrow said:


> Man like I said we had 20 exp buggys
> not totally sure about the order
> Joor
> JB
> ...


I had to adjust for ya.....I had 1 really bad run in my 2nd qual. but made it up in the third....ended up 5th in the B....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry Paul.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there a way to put the results sheets from races and post them in the forums?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I have to say Phil did a great job of getting things going on time and was quick to get through the heats. Great Job Phil!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I was actually in 3rd when "I Just Hit The Wall"! LOL! How about "Backflip Branham"!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh yea. Back Flip Branham can give you a Pro Tune on how to do it.
Smiley I could not stop laughing after you said that. What happened?


----------



## JeremyTrahan (Oct 5, 2009)

hey guys had a great time im glad i came with colby hope to see you guys at the open


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

PT= BB?????


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

alleman designs said:


> PT= BB?????


 no sure but i will give it a shot Colby.
PT = Pro Tune & BB = Branham Backflip


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

JeremyTrahan said:


> hey guys had a great time im glad i came with colby hope to see you guys at the open


Sorry I didn't get to meet you Jeremy. I am glad you made the trip...I will definately see you guys in 2 weeks


----------

